# What is your favorite way to eat chocolate? Brand? Type?



## StarlingWings

Here is an important question...

Long has it been pondered and hotly debated which method, presentation and manner is best for consuming the most desired food of all...

....chocolate....

So now, it remains to be seen: What is your favorite way to indulge? 

For me: Let's see.

Well, I make a really mean French Silk Pie. (I have a recipe if anyone wants )

Also mint chip ice cream is one of my favorites.

And frozen MnMs. I like MnMs, but they're better frozen.

Of course, my very favorite is Ghiradelli or Godiva chocolates filled with either mint cream or caramel.

If I'm lucky, I might even find a really good cherry cordial! 

Your turn! ​


----------



## LynandIndigo

My favorite Chocolate is the Dark Cadbury Rum and Raisen Chocolate once you start you can't stop... But i like all chocolate i am afraid.. Swiss Chocolate to... My mouth is now watering for some Chocolate i am off to eat some Dark Chocolate with orange peal in it... Watch out for the Calories...

Oh by the way Milky bar Chocolate, Mars Bars, Snickers Bar, Crunckie Bar, 
chocolate Fredio's , Cherry Ripe Chocolate to..They are all YUM.... Sigh wish i had a Chocolate Store...


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> My favorite Chocolate is the Dark Cadbury Rum and Raisen Chocolate once you start you can't stop... But i like all chocolate i am afraid.. Swiss Chocolate to... My mouth is now watering for some Chocolate i am off to eat some Dark Chocolate with orange peal in it... Watch out for the Calories...
> 
> Oh by the way Milky bar Chocolate, Mars Bars, Snickers Bar, Crunckie Bar,
> chocolate Fredio's , Cherry Ripe Chocolate to..They are all YUM.... Sigh wish i had a Chocolate Store...


Mmm, those sound so good, Lyn! I brought lots of good chocolates when I came home from Germany, one was blueberry and lavender and the others had orange peel. I wish I had a chocolate store, too.

Here's a secret: I have a stash of chocolates in my closet


----------



## Kate C

My all time favourite would have to be Liquor Cherry Dark Chocolates. For those who don't know they are whole glace cherries soaked in cherry liquor and then they are put into dark chocolate casing.

My regular is Nestle Club Dark Chocolate Peppermint cream. The peppermint cream is lovely and runny. I also like glace ginger coated with dark chocolate. As you can see I love dark chocolate and much prefer it to milk chocolate. I also like the Rum and Raisin that Lyn likes. About the only milk chocolate I eat is Cadbury Snack, it has different flavoured fillings of runny cream mainly, with fillings of Orange, Strawberry, Pineapple, Caramel and Cherry and Turkish Delight. Which is another that I rather like, Turkish Delight either coated with Chocolate or without.


----------



## Didoushkaya

Excellent question!

My absolute favourite way to indulge in this particular sin is thus:

In a very tall mug:
2 BIG tbsp of 100% cocoa powder (the better the quality the yummier the result)
1 normal tbsp of raw sugar
1 heavy sprinkle of cinnamon
1 little sprinkle of allspice
1 reasonable sprinkle of very hot pepper powder (at the moment I use some sent by my sister who lives in Africa)
A few drops of pure, natural vanilla essence
A generous dash of dark rhum
Very slowly pour boiling water while stirring continuously so as to avoid lumps.

Drink.
One may wish to add a little bit of butter or some full-fat, un-homogenised organic milk.

I try not not make it more than once a week but it's hard


----------



## despoinaki

I like milk chocolate with strawberry filling and dark chocolate with orange and lemon peel  I also like to make a frozen dessert, based on cookies and add different types of chocolate  In my country we can get easily german, swiss and english chocolate bars but I prefer the greek ones, like Paulidi or ION. When I went to Germany I discovered that greek chocolates are slightly sweeter! 
Chocolate is my fiance's favourite, but I like most custard-like desserts


----------



## aluz

Kate C, you have described to perfection the Mon Chéri bonbons by Ferrero.
Are you familiar with those?


Okay, this is going to be a long one...
On chocolate candy bars and bars of chocolate I prefer the chocolate milk type.
I like the Milka brand (milka caramel, and daim caramel) and Nestlé. My favourite mainstream chocolate candy bars are Twix (love the combination of milk chocolate, caramel and biscuit), Kinder Bueno by Ferrero, Kit Kat, Toffee Crisp, Lion, Snickers.
For the more expensive chocolate, I like the Belgium kind from Guylian, the chocolate seashells with praliné filling are my favourite.

I also like chocolate ice cream as long as the flavour is not too overpowering (no double chocolate ice cream).

Onto cookies, I love the chocolate chip ones. My two all time favourites are the Maryland chocolate chip cookies (the one with the red wrapper) and the ones from Milka.

I love chocolate chip muffins and chocolate muffins with no choc chips, marble cake is one of my favourites too.

I could go on and on with breakfast cereals, but I think it's best to stop now.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I forgot to say when it is cold I love dark hot chocolate to drink with marshmallows in it and also dark Chocolate Mud Cake to top it off then chocolate coated Strawberries and Chocolate Macadamia nuts..


----------



## Niamhf

Oh my mouth is watering reading this thread! I LOVE chcolate 

So much to choose from but I'll try to keep it brief 

Firstly Kate thank you for reminding me of how much I love the dark chocolate peppermint creme!! It's been years since I've had one 

A regular favourite is malteesers ... Yum  
Close behind is snickers
I've also recently been introduced to a battered mars bar - can't say I'm a fan of the batter (it's a bit too filling) but the melted mars bar is amazing!! So a home made version is microwaved mars bar with no batter :laughing2:

I'm not a fan of ice cream at all, BUT, I do have a soft spot for Ben and Jerrys chocolate fudge brownie......yuuuuuuumeeeee  - but it has to be the Ben & Jerrys brand.
Better still is when it's accompanied by chocolate brownies  - I love everything about this dessert 

But my absolute favourite that cannot be beaten is a Max Brenner hot chocolate - either classic or white chocolate. 


StarlingWings what have you done!!!! Lol I'm supposed to be dieting and now all I can think of is chocolate!! 
Luke has even learned the hard way not go try and come between me and chocolate!! He tried to hide it on me one day and I've never seen him return something so fast!! :laughing:


----------



## Kate C

I haven't seen the Mon Cheri Ana, don't know if they are available over here. But I will be on the look out for them. Liquor Cherry Chocolates have been very difficult to get over here in recent years and when they are around they are quite expensive. I had a field day last year when Aldi had them in stock for over a month over the Christmas/New Year period.

I am very restrained when it comes to chocolate. I buy a block of the Nestle Peppermint a fortnight and I only have 2 pieces at night when I have a cup of coffee. I have just had my ration for today and am now drinking my coffee.

I had also forgotten about Bueno, I just love the mix of hazelnut cream, wafer and chocolate. Also Malteesers love them too.


----------



## Niamhf

Wow Kate that IS disciplined!!!
If there's chocolate anywhere near me (particularly if it's opened) it gets inhaled!!! Lol


----------



## Kate C

I have found you have to be if you are on a tight budget Niamh. Not much point eating it all at one or two sittings and then having to go through the rest of the fortnight without any.


----------



## eduardo

*I love Hershey's Almond and I love Milka brand too. Any combination of nuts and chocolate is best for me.
My ultimate favorite - Nutella!!*


----------



## despoinaki

Yes..If I had a nutella ice cream right now,that would be great


----------



## Cody

I love any good quality dark chocolate. I like dark chocolate covered orange peel. My grandmother used to have that around all the time so I grew up with an affinity for it. I make a double chocolate brownie with Ghirardelli bittersweet chocolate chips that is really good and I have a recipe for bittersweet hot fudge that is really yummy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you for creating such a lusciously sweet thread, Star!

My favorite chocolate in descending order would be:

Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramels
Godiva Dark Chocolate Caramels
Godiva Dark Chocolate/Chocolate Ganache Truffles
Harry & David Mint Meltaways
Dove Milk Chocolate Caramels
Dove Dark Chocolate Covered Whole Cherries
Lindt Dark Chocolate/Chocolate Ganache Truffles
Ghiradelli Chocolate Caramels

I also like fresh strawberries and pineapple dipped Godiva Dark Chocolate Ganache

Dove Dark Chocolate Covered Vanilla Ice Cream Bars

Mmmmm, right now I'm floating in chocolate fantasy heaven!*


----------



## AnnaLou

Kit Kat Chunky! mmmmmm I have one on my desk that's been staring at me all day that I might have to partake in! 

I also enjoy any sort of chocolate in cake form, caramel slice or brownie.

Star what is a French Silk pie?! :S


----------



## aluz

Kate C said:


> I haven't seen the Mon Cheri Ana, don't know if they are available over here. But I will be on the look out for them. Liquor Cherry Chocolates have been very difficult to get over here in recent years and when they are around they are quite expensive. I had a field day last year when Aldi had them in stock for over a month over the Christmas/New Year period.
> 
> I am very restrained when it comes to chocolate. I buy a block of the Nestle Peppermint a fortnight and I only have 2 pieces at night when I have a cup of coffee. I have just had my ration for today and am now drinking my coffee.
> 
> I had also forgotten about Bueno, I just love the mix of hazelnut cream, wafer and chocolate. Also Malteesers love them too.


The Mon Chéri is easily bought here on most supermarkets, however it is only distributed seasonally in winter time around Christmas.

Yes, Kinder Bueno is my second favourite right after Twix and we have it year round! 

It's a good thing during Summer I don't really crave all the chocolaty goodness, I would rather eat ice cream than a chocolate bar. 
Then again there is the Twix ice cream and the Snickers ice cream and those are great! Not to mention the whole range of Milka ice creams out there...


----------



## SueMK

Haha I have never heard of most of these. It's Cadburys (English style) or Nestle or Galaxy for me. Not dark chocolate but milk or white. I like continental chocolate too. I think my favourites are Picnics, Walnut Whips, Toffee crisps and Dime bars.


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> I forgot to say when it is cold I love dark hot chocolate to drink with marshmallows in it and also dark Chocolate Mud Cake to top it off then chocolate coated Strawberries and Chocolate Macadamia nuts..


I forgot to mention I love that too  There's so many ways to love chocolate it's easy to forget some 


Niamhf said:


> Oh my mouth is watering reading this thread! I LOVE chcolate
> 
> So much to choose from but I'll try to keep it brief
> 
> Firstly Kate thank you for reminding me of how much I love the dark chocolate peppermint creme!! It's been years since I've had one
> 
> A regular favourite is malteesers ... Yum
> Close behind is snickers
> I've also recently been introduced to a battered mars bar - can't say I'm a fan of the batter (it's a bit too filling) but the melted mars bar is amazing!! So a home made version is microwaved mars bar with no batter :laughing2:
> 
> I'm not a fan of ice cream at all, BUT, I do have a soft spot for Ben and Jerrys chocolate fudge brownie......yuuuuuuumeeeee  - but it has to be the Ben & Jerrys brand.
> Better still is when it's accompanied by chocolate brownies  - I love everything about this dessert
> 
> But my absolute favourite that cannot be beaten is a Max Brenner hot chocolate - either classic or white chocolate.
> 
> StarlingWings what have you done!!!! Lol I'm supposed to be dieting and now all I can think of is chocolate!!
> Luke has even learned the hard way not go try and come between me and chocolate!! He tried to hide it on me one day and I've never seen him return something so fast!! :laughing:


Oops!  Oh, well, tell your diet that dark chocolate has many anti-flavonoids, even more than red wine, which helps to lower cholesterol 

Your post made me hungry! I love peppermint cremes, they're lovely! Brownies are heavenly 



Kate C said:


> I haven't seen the Mon Cheri Ana, don't know if they are available over here. But I will be on the look out for them. Liquor Cherry Chocolates have been very difficult to get over here in recent years and when they are around they are quite expensive. I had a field day last year when Aldi had them in stock for over a month over the Christmas/New Year period.
> 
> I am very restrained when it comes to chocolate. I buy a block of the Nestle Peppermint a fortnight and I only have 2 pieces at night when I have a cup of coffee. I have just had my ration for today and am now drinking my coffee.
> 
> I had also forgotten about Bueno, I just love the mix of hazelnut cream, wafer and chocolate. Also Malteesers love them too.


Ooh, a rationing system! That's a good idea, Kate. When I was little and still went trick-or-treating for Halloween I used to ration my chocolates and try and get them to last until New Years 



eduardo said:


> *I love Hershey's Almond and I love Milka brand too. Any combination of nuts and chocolate is best for me.
> My ultimate favorite - Nutella!!*


Mmm....Dee, those sound good  Nutella tastes good on waffles 


despoinaki said:


> Yes..If I had a nutella ice cream right now,that would be great


STop it Despina I don't have any and now I want some 



Cody said:


> I love any good quality dark chocolate. I like dark chocolate covered orange peel. My grandmother used to have that around all the time so I grew up with an affinity for it. I make a double chocolate brownie with Ghirardelli bittersweet chocolate chips that is really good and I have a recipe for bittersweet hot fudge that is really yummy!


I love dark chocolate, I do prefer it over milk as well  Both those things sound so delicious!



FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you for creating such a lusciously sweet thread, Star!
> 
> My favorite chocolate in descending order would be:
> 
> Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramels
> Godiva Dark Chocolate Caramels
> Godiva Dark Chocolate/Chocolate Ganache Truffles
> Harry & David Mint Meltaways
> Dove Milk Chocolate Caramels
> Dove Dark Chocolate Covered Whole Cherries
> Lindt Dark Chocolate/Chocolate Ganache Truffles
> Ghiradelli Chocolate Caramels
> 
> I also like fresh strawberries and pineapple dipped Godiva Dark Chocolate Ganache
> 
> Dove Dark Chocolate Covered Vanilla Ice Cream Bars
> 
> Mmmmm, right now I'm floating in chocolate fantasy heaven!*


Looks like Deb's got it sorted  Wow, all of those are making my mouth water! All of those are my favorite too, judging by the names of them 



AnnaLou said:


> Kit Kat Chunky! mmmmmm I have one on my desk that's been staring at me all day that I might have to partake in!
> 
> I also enjoy any sort of chocolate in cake form, caramel slice or brownie.
> 
> Star what is a French Silk pie?! :S


Ooh, sounds good! A French Silk Pie...how to describe it?

It has a wonderful, crispy, chocolate wafer crust, and the filling is a thick, creamy, chocolate custard and usually it is topped with whipped cream  
It tastes like heaven and unfortunately I could eat it all day


----------



## StarlingWings

SueMK said:


> Haha I have never heard of most of these. It's Cadburys (English style) or Nestle or Galaxy for me. Not dark chocolate but milk or white. I like continental chocolate too. I think my favourites are Picnics, Walnut Whips, Toffee crisps and Dime bars.


I love Cadburys  I have to ask, what are Picnics and Walnut Whips?


----------



## Niamhf

Oh SueMK I forgot about Galaxy in my list!! It's divine!! It just melts in your mouth ......... Yuuuuummm 

StarlingWings a Picnic bar is similar to a Lion Bar - not sure if you know that one either but it's and inner layer of water covered in toffee caramel infused with nuts and coated in milk chocolate - it's delicious


----------



## Kate C

I am actually surprised that so many of us seem to prefer dark chocolate over milk, and as for white that is not actually chocolate.

Dark chocolate is much better for you and as Star has said it is good for the heart, the doctors tell us over here it is full of anti-oxidents. But not to overdo it.

Oh and I also love Easter Eggs, don't know why but the chocolate in them always seems to taste different to just a bar of milk chocolate. And I love hot chocolate made with milk and marshmallows on top.

One strange flavour sensation that I like is the Nestle milk chocolate bars, the small ones that are quite thin and not one that has separate pieces. I eat bits of that with Smith's potato Chips (crisps for the overseas members). Plain crisps not flavoured.


----------



## Birding

I loooove chocolate  Anything that's dark chocolate is good. I really like the Lindor Lindt dark chocolate truffles. Penry loves the wrappers for those candies and he will play with it and preen it while I eat the inside part haha


----------



## StarlingWings

Kate C said:


> My all time favourite would have to be Liquor Cherry Dark Chocolates. For those who don't know they are whole glace cherries soaked in cherry liquor and then they are put into dark chocolate casing.
> 
> My regular is Nestle Club Dark Chocolate Peppermint cream. The peppermint cream is lovely and runny. I also like glace ginger coated with dark chocolate. As you can see I love dark chocolate and much prefer it to milk chocolate. I also like the Rum and Raisin that Lyn likes. About the only milk chocolate I eat is Cadbury Snack, it has different flavoured fillings of runny cream mainly, with fillings of Orange, Strawberry, Pineapple, Caramel and Cherry and Turkish Delight. Which is another that I rather like, Turkish Delight either coated with Chocolate or without.


That sounds so good, Kate! I love cherry liquors especially dark chocolate. Also everything else you said sounds good 



Didoushkaya said:


> Excellent question!
> 
> My absolute favourite way to indulge in this particular sin is thus:
> 
> In a very tall mug:
> 2 BIG tbsp of 100% cocoa powder (the better the quality the yummier the result)
> 1 normal tbsp of raw sugar
> 1 heavy sprinkle of cinnamon
> 1 little sprinkle of allspice
> 1 reasonable sprinkle of very hot pepper powder (at the moment I use some sent by my sister who lives in Africa)
> A few drops of pure, natural vanilla essence
> A generous dash of dark rhum
> Very slowly pour boiling water while stirring continuously so as to avoid lumps.
> 
> Drink.
> One may wish to add a little bit of butter or some full-fat, un-homogenised organic milk.
> 
> I try not not make it more than once a week but it's hard


Wow, that sounds very indulgent  I'll have to try some!



despoinaki said:


> I like milk chocolate with strawberry filling and dark chocolate with orange and lemon peel  I also like to make a frozen dessert, based on cookies and add different types of chocolate  In my country we can get easily german, swiss and english chocolate bars but I prefer the greek ones, like Paulidi or ION. When I went to Germany I discovered that greek chocolates are slightly sweeter!
> Chocolate is my fiance's favourite, but I like most custard-like desserts


I have never tried Greek chocolate, now I want some!  I love custard like desserts also, sooo....do you happen to have a recipe for said frozen dessert? I happen to enjoy collecting indulgent instructions for constructing chocolate masterpieces. 


aluz said:


> Kate C, you have described to perfection the Mon Chéri bonbons by Ferrero.
> Are you familiar with those?
> 
> Okay, this is going to be a long one...
> On chocolate candy bars and bars of chocolate I prefer the chocolate milk type.
> I like the Milka brand (milka caramel, and daim caramel) and Nestlé. My favourite mainstream chocolate candy bars are Twix (love the combination of milk chocolate, caramel and biscuit), Kinder Bueno by Ferrero, Kit Kat, Toffee Crisp, Lion, Snickers.
> For the more expensive chocolate, I like the Belgium kind from Guylian, the chocolate seashells with praliné filling are my favourite.
> 
> I also like chocolate ice cream as long as the flavour is not too overpowering (no double chocolate ice cream).
> 
> Onto cookies, I love the chocolate chip ones. My two all time favourites are the Maryland chocolate chip cookies (the one with the red wrapper) and the ones from Milka.
> 
> I love chocolate chip muffins and chocolate muffins with no choc chips, marble cake is one of my favourites too.
> 
> I could go on and on with breakfast cereals, but I think it's best to stop now.


Whoa there, Ana :laugh:

Hold on, stop. 
Lemme go get a bite of chocolate.

...Okay, I'm back. What were you saying? Ah, yes. I love all the chocolates you mentioned, my favorites are Twix, Snickers, Kinder Bueno is delicious (although we don't have it in the U.S! ) Milka is great, too, I had a lot of it when I was in Germany.

Why did I do this, it's making me hungry for chocolate!!


----------



## Didoushkaya

Note to self:
Do not read this thread while eating carrot-celery-tomato salad if you want to appreciate said salad...


----------



## Niamhf

Wafer not water!! Lol


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> Oh SueMK I forgot about Galaxy in my list!! It's divine!! It just melts in your mouth ......... Yuuuuummm
> 
> StarlingWings a Picnic bar is similar to a Lion Bar - not sure if you know that one either but it's and inner layer of water covered in toffee caramel infused with nuts and coated in milk chocolate - it's delicious


Ah, that sounds divine 

Mail me one, would you dear? 



Birding said:


> I loooove chocolate  Anything that's dark chocolate is good. I really like the Lindor Lindt dark chocolate truffles. Penry loves the wrappers for those candies and he will play with it and preen it while I eat the inside part haha


I love those, too! Mallorn would like to add that the shiny wrappers are the best ones 



Kate C said:


> I am actually surprised that so many of us seem to prefer dark chocolate over milk, and as for white that is not actually chocolate.
> 
> Dark chocolate is much better for you and as Star has said it is good for the heart, the doctors tell us over here it is full of anti-oxidents. But not to overdo it.
> 
> Oh and I also love Easter Eggs, don't know why but the chocolate in them always seems to taste different to just a bar of milk chocolate. And I love hot chocolate made with milk and marshmallows on top.
> 
> One strange flavour sensation that I like is the Nestle milk chocolate bars, the small ones that are quite thin and not one that has separate pieces. I eat bits of that with Smith's potato Chips (crisps for the overseas members). Plain crisps not flavoured.


I was surprised too, most people I talk to like milk over dark. 
I also love easter eggs and hot chocolate and everything you said :laugh:


Didoushkaya said:


> Note to self:
> Do not read this thread while eating carrot-celery-tomato salad if you want to appreciate said salad...


Oh no! :scare: Dee, hurry and close your eyes before I describe another warm, creamy, velvety, deep, dark, fantasy of smooth, luscious chocolate filled with melty caramel or with airy peppermint cream...
:evil:


----------



## AnnaLou

I need a French silk pie in my life!! :speechless-smiley-0:wow:


----------



## SueMK

StarlingWings said:


> I love Cadburys  I have to ask, what are Picnics and Walnut Whips?


I usually get some Walnut whips for Christmas and have one every day for breakfast until there are none left  This is from the Nestle website -

"Walnut Whip's are a delicious whirl-shaped cone of milk chocolate with a whipped vanilla fondant filling, topped with a half-walnut.
Launched in 1910, Walnut Whip is Nestlé's oldest current brand. It was previously made by Duncan's of Edinburgh. Almost one Walnut Whip is eaten every 2 seconds in the UK."

Picnics are similar to Lion bars but much nicer - from the Cadburys website

"PICNIC
Crispy wafer and chewy caramel covered in peanuts, raisins and Cadbury milk chocolate. Picnic has been going since 1958 and you can still find its nobbly goodness in a shop near you."

Woohoo it's as old as me


----------



## Therm

I have weird ways to eat certain chocolate bars. 

Toffee Crisp, I like to eat the toffee off first and leave the 'crisp' for last.
Twix, I eat the biscuit and leave the caramel for last. 
Boost, I eat all the surrounding caramel and then eat the middle. 
Bueno, I like to eat the wafer at the bottom and then eat the top.


----------



## despoinaki

Oh, it's so very simple, Geneva! We call that frozen dessert Kormos (Tree trunk) 

You'll need:
250gr butter
100gr sugar powder
1 dark chocolate bar (100gr)
5 tbsp cognac
5 tbsp cocoa powder
250 gr biscuits ( we all use here petit beurre type)
Optional: Milk/hazelnut/almond/caramel/dried fruit chocolate chunks
1 handful of walnuts

Beat all the ingredients except the cookies until smooth. The mix is fairly soft. Break the cookies in pieces and fold them in with a spoon. Arrange the cookie mix on aluminum foil and roll over to form a cylinder. Put in the fridge for 4 hours. Take off the foil and serve! Everyone loves it here! 

Edit: I am sorry, that dark chocolate bar is supposed to be melted before mixed with the other ingredients! 
and here's the site where the recipe is taken from; it has a picture too 
http://www.efimeridaki.gr/φτιάξτε-τον-πιο-εύκολο-κορμό-σοκολάτα/


----------



## StarlingWings

Now that sounds amazing, Despina  

I'll maybe try and make it over the weekend, it's supposed to be hot! 

Now, Anna Lou, here's the recipe for the french silk pie! Feel free to make it and tell me what you think! It's easier than you think it is. 

Pointers:

"Scalding" the cream means letting it just get hot without boiling. 

If you don't have a double boiler, you use a heat-proof mixing bowl (glass or metal works the best) over a pot of boiling water. The water should be about 1/4 to 1/3 of the pot, and just put the bowl over it! Here it is:

Crust

1 1⁄2 cups chocolate wafer crumbs 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted (I use chocolate graham crackers or any chocolate biscuits work. You can also make it without the crust like a custard )

Filling

1 1⁄2 cups heavy cream
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 pinch salt
5 large egg yolks
10 ounces semisweet chocolate, finely chopped
1 1⁄2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Make the crust: In a medium bowl, combine the crumbs and melted butter. Press the crumb mixture into the bottom and up the sides of a 9-inch pie plate. Chill while you make the filling.
Prepare the filling: In a double boiler, scald the cream; stir in the sugar and salt.
In a small bowl, lightly beat the yolks.
Whisk about 1/4 cup of the hot cream into the yolks to warm them. Transfer the warmed eggs to the double boiler and cook over simmering water, whisking constantly, until the custard just begins to thicken and coats the back of a spoon, 8 to 9 minutes.
Remove from the heat and add the chocolate and vanilla. Stir until the chocolate melts and the custard is smooth.

Cool the pie to room temperature.
Place a piece of plastic wrap directly on the filling to prevent a skin from forming.
Refrigerate the pie overnight to set the filling.
Remove plastic wrap and smooth the top if needed.
Garnish with some chocolate scrolls or rosettes of whipped cream if you like.


----------



## LynandIndigo

This Chocolate thread has me eating this yummy chocolate it is my favorite....I have been eating it today but now i can't stop..


----------



## aluz

Therm said:


> I have weird ways to eat certain chocolate bars.
> 
> Toffee Crisp, I like to eat the toffee off first and leave the 'crisp' for last.
> Twix, I eat the biscuit and leave the caramel for last.
> Boost, I eat all the surrounding caramel and then eat the middle.
> Bueno, I like to eat the wafer at the bottom and then eat the top.


YES, I'm not alone in this!! arty: :woot:
I do the exact same thing with Twix and Kinder Bueno. As to Toffee Crisp, I do the other way around, I eat the rice crispies first and leave the top of the bar (caramel with milk chocolate) for last. I try to do the same with the Snickers bar, but find it difficult due to the peanuts.
To me it's all about leaving the best for last.


----------



## Therm

aluz said:


> YES, I'm not alone in this!! arty: :woot:
> I do the exact same thing with Twix and Kinder Bueno. As to Toffee Crisp, I do the other way around, I eat the rice crispies first and leave the top of the bar (caramel with milk chocolate) for last. I try to do the same with the Snickers bar, but find it difficult due to the peanuts.
> To me it's all about leaving the best for last.


Yes!!! This is exactly it. Keep the best bit until the end and savour it. 
I have switched it up with the toffee crisp myself, but as much as I love the toffee & caramel in chocolate, I love the crisp bit in a toffee crisp too much!


----------



## aluz

Therm said:


> Yes!!! This is exactly it. Keep the best bit until the end and savour it.
> I have switched it up with the toffee crisp myself, but as much as I love the toffee & caramel in chocolate, I love the crisp bit in a toffee crisp too much!


Haha, great minds think alike! 

Sometimes there are tiny bits of rice crispies on the caramel part making it extra crispy, the triple combination of milk chocolate, caramel and the bits of rice crispies is delicious!


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh goodness this thread is like an encouragement to go eat more chocolate! 

I went to the store and bought a dark chocolate and sea salt chocolate bar, chocolate covered raspberries, and dark chocolate espresso beans. Then I got chocolate flavoured ice cream and caramel truffles and then I decided to make chocolate chip cookies. 

The whole time I was thinking about this thread :laughing: :hammer: 

The best part is I actually posted this thread so I guess I just have really terrible self control :laugh:

You lot aren't helping in the slightest 

Aluz and Therm, I totally understand what you mean by "saving the best for last". When something has multiple flavours or is a combination, my favourite bit gets eaten after everything else 

Lyn, that chocolate bar looks delicious!


----------



## aluz

*For the caramel lovers*

Well, they've done it and have actually made a good upgrade on the Kit Kat bar.
Now you no longer have to wonder how Kit Kat would taste if it had caramel and let me tell you, it's a good mix! There is a part with soft, creamy caramel and another with delicious crunchy caramel.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



Well, they've done it and have actually made a good upgrade on the Kit Kat bar.
Now you no longer have to wonder how Kit Kat would taste if it had caramel and let me tell you, it's a good mix! There is a part with soft, creamy caramel and another with delicious crunchy caramel. 

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, I haven't seen that in the US yet -- I'll have to look next time I'm in the stores to see if it's being distributed here. *


----------



## aluz

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Hmmmm, I haven't seen that in the US yet -- I'll have to look next time I'm in the stores to see if it's being distributed here. *


It's definitely worth a try just to see the difference caramel makes on this particular chocolate bar. I bought one pack of 4 that was on sale at the supermarket, I still have 3 bars left. 
I don't know if this is a limited edition or not, the package doesn't say it's limited edition, so it's probably not. 
The Snickers one that had double caramel and peanuts had the label with limited edition on it and it only lasted for a few months.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



It's definitely worth a try just to see the difference caramel makes on this particular chocolate bar. I bought one pack of 4 that was on sale at the supermarket, I still have 3 bars left. 
I don't know if this is a limited edition or not, the package doesn't say it's limited edition, so it's probably not. 
The Snickers one that had double caramel and peanuts had the label with limited edition on it and it only lasted for a few months.

Click to expand...

I just did a google search on them. They are made in the UK and the only way to get them in the US is to order on-line.
Amazon.com : Nestle Kit Kat Chunky Double Caramel 24 x 42g : Grocery & Gourmet Food*


----------



## aluz

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I just did a google search on them. They are made in the UK and the only way to get them in the US is to order on-line.
> Amazon.com : Nestle Kit Kat Chunky Double Caramel 24 x 42g : Grocery & Gourmet Food*


Oh, in that case it's probably not worth the effort to get it.
Maybe if it's very successful in Europe, they will start to distribute it over there too.


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, that's something I haven't seen before! I bet it's delicious  

Hopefully it survives the "test run" p) in Europe so us Americans can buy it!


----------



## despoinaki

Geneva? Have you tried the iced chocolate dessert (Kormos) ?
One of those days I went for a visit to a friend and there was this treat  It was delicious!


----------



## StarlingWings

despoinaki said:


> Geneva? Have you tried the iced chocolate dessert (Kormos) ?
> One of those days I went for a visit to a friend and there was this treat  It was delicious!


Ooh, right, I haven't yet, actually, but this weekend is supposed to be like 36 degrees celsius so I may make it then!


----------



## despoinaki

StarlingWings said:


> Ooh, right, I haven't yet, actually, but this weekend is supposed to be like 36 degrees celsius so I may make it then!


It's still so hot there? Here it cooled down to 31 C, it is a big relief! Take care of yourself these days Geneva!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skipooter thinks THIS is the BEST way to enjoy their chocolate!


Thanks, Lyn for this GREAT picture!​*


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee said:


> *Skipooter thinks THIS is the BEST way to enjoy their chocolate!​*


I'll bet they do!  I could go for a pint of that, too!!


----------



## Meskhenet

I like dark chocolate. The darker, the better. I like it bitter and rock solid from being left half-eaten in the fridge for a week! I'm vegan so there's so many delicious dark chocolates out there like. I daydream about the raw cacao and sour cherry and vanilla flavours! Sweet William does great dairy and sugar-free chocolate, my mum got me eating it at a young age. I love their white chocolate, it's really good in muffins with some berries!


----------



## StarlingWings

Meskhenet said:


> I like dark chocolate. The darker, the better. I like it bitter and rock solid from being left half-eaten in the fridge for a week! I'm vegan so there's so many delicious dark chocolates out there like. I daydream about the raw cacao and sour cherry and vanilla flavours! Sweet William does great dairy and sugar-free chocolate, my mum got me eating it at a young age. I love their white chocolate, it's really good in muffins with some berries!


Mmm, that sounds good! I like dark chocolate too...but not _that_ dark! 72% cacao is the best  The darker, the healthier, too. Good choice!


----------



## Abdo

Oh boy, what to start with, I think my old time favorite is Mars bars I just love the caramel filling it's the best in Mars, I also like Toblerone, Godiva, and I love me some nutella spreaded on hot moist crowson or crepe with some drizzles of honey and chopped almonds,
all the nestle and kinder types, some maltesers wont hurt too,

what else what else ... love M&Ms just like you, especially in ice cream I buy m&ms ice cream from local shop named Buonissimo "in italian" for italian ice cream, it has all the ingredients and flavors that makes M&Ms, it's so very good










not to mention my ultimate love for Milka chocolate it's very high in my list at the moment, my favorites are dark chocolate, caramel, Oreo and smootth cocoa filled milkas, actually my sister makes a delicious Milka cheese cake were she combines the dark chocolate and smootth cocoa filled milkas, some time she also adds nutella to the mix










it's my favorite cheese cake recipe and the best in my humble opinion 

another recipe is peanut butter, nutella and milka cheese cake which is yum too








.

I think I'll stop right here, if I continue I wont stop, also I got hungry,need a chocolate doze right now  ... going to buy some milka  .


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yeeeow! 
Seeing the pictures of the ice cream with chocolate & M&Ms and delicious looking yummy cheesecakes is sending ME running for my secret stash of Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Bars! :undwech:*


----------



## Featheredflyers

~Where oh where is my willpower,
and the restraint that I once knew?
I can no longer resist as eating chocolate is bliss
And I devour not one bar, but two! ~

Today's sins were a Snickers bar, and later on a Boost. My shame currenlty knows no bounds. As does my appetite for the stuff. Alas. :1zhelp:


----------



## JWKnight

*My favorite way to eat chocolate is these mudslide truffles I make. They have white chocolate, milk chocolate truffle centers with Kahlua and vodka, and are sealed in a darker chocolate shell. When you bite into them you get an instant flavor of the chocolate and the liquor, causing an explosion of sweet mudslide flavor to fill your mouth as you eat it.

Second favorite would be Hershey's Symphony bar with Almond and Toffee.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Abdo said:


> I think I'll stop right here, if I continue I wont stop, also I got hungry,need a chocolate doze right now  ... going to buy some milka  .


Oh gosh no why did you have to show me those pictures, I don't think I'll live another minute without breaking into my chocolate stash I already ate a chocolate bar from today S.O.S :undwech:  :1zhelp:



FaeryBee said:


> *Yeeeow!
> Seeing the pictures of the ice cream with chocolate & M&Ms and delicious looking yummy cheesecakes is sending ME running for my secret stash of Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Bars! :undwech:*


I agree, Deb, see you after we each get our chocolate fix :laughing:


Featheredflyers said:


> ~Where oh where is my willpower,
> and the restraint that I once knew?
> I can no longer resist as eating chocolate is bliss
> And I devour not one bar, but two! ~
> 
> Today's sins were a Snickers bar, and later on a Boost. My shame currenlty knows no bounds. As does my appetite for the stuff. Alas. :1zhelp:


Aha, breaking out the poetry! That's the spirit  
Sounds like a productive day 


JWKnight said:


> *My favorite way to eat chocolate is these mudslide truffles I make. They have white chocolate, milk chocolate truffle centers with Kahlua and vodka, and are sealed in a darker chocolate shell. When you bite into them you get an instant flavor of the chocolate and the liquor, causing an explosion of sweet mudslide flavor to fill your mouth as you eat it.
> 
> Second favorite would be Hershey's Symphony bar with Almond and Toffee.*


Mmm, that sounds absolutely divine, J.W! You must be a wonderful chocolatier  I also quite like the Symphony bar, it's lovely 

Goodness, every time I see this thread I just want to cry and stuff my mouth with chocolate...:wow:


----------



## Abdo

FaeryBee said:


> * secret stash of Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Bars! :undwech:*


wow, never seen it before, I'll search for it everywhere, I have to taste this beauty for the life of me 



StarlingWings said:


> Oh gosh no why did you have to show me those pictures, I don't think I'll live another minute without breaking into my chocolate stash I already ate a chocolate bar from today S.O.S :undwech:  :1zhelp:


hahaha, you have a strong willpower I see, me can't have a stash cause me can't help but eat all of it in one run .



JWKnight said:


> *When you bite into them you get an instant flavor of the chocolate and the liquor, causing an explosion of sweet mudslide flavor to fill your mouth as you eat it.
> *


what a seductive description  my mouth is watering right now ... again .


----------



## FaeryBee

*Here you go!



Amazon.com : Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Bar, 1.5000-ounces (Pack of 8) : Candy And Chocolate Bars : Grocery & Gourmet Food*


----------



## StarlingWings

Stop it you guys I'm not supposed to eat too much chocolate before 10:00!! 

Deb, those look delicious! Where do you find them, just at your grocers?


----------



## despoinaki

Now I would love to have one of these- these are Mon cheri that Ana mentioned

My fanourite greek ones, Paulidi

and Baci of course 


Photo sources
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mon_Chéri
??????????? & ????? ???? ?????? 5 | Hellenic Duty Free Shops
Bacio al cioccolato


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow guys! I just found this thread.. I couldn't find a "drooling" emoticon :laughing2:

It's interesting reading all the replies! I can't say I'm a connoisseur of chocolate, and I 'usually' eat pretty clean so I don't eat it often, but my go-to's would be Dove (both dark or milk), Snickers, Reese's peanut butter cups. Of course the higher end chocolates don't disappoint either. I like dark, but not super dark.


----------



## Abdo

FaeryBee said:


> *Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Bar, 1.5000-ounces (Pack of 8) : Candy And Chocolate Bars : Grocery & Gourmet Food*


oh my  ... so yummy ... cannot resist , although I do most of my shopping from amazon; my shipping company " freight forwarder" doesn't allow the shipping of food products across sea, wil have to find these babies locally .


despoinaki said:


> Now I would love to have one of these- these are Mon cheri that Ana mentioned
> 
> My fanourite greek ones, Paulidi
> 
> and Baci of course
> 
> 
> Photo sources
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mon_Chéri
> ??????????? & ????? ???? ?????? 5 | Hellenic Duty Free Shops
> Bacio al cioccolato


Delicious.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Stop it you guys I'm not supposed to eat too much chocolate before 10:00!! 

Deb, those look delicious! Where do you find them, just at your grocers?

Click to expand...

Star

Do you have "Target" stores near where you live?

The ones here in Virginia have the Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Supreme darlings right up in the candy area by the check-outs just for my personal convenience! :laughing:*


----------



## Abdo

a follow up to my previews post, here is a couple more pictures of the italian ice cream shop I talked about, which is another way for me to consume chocolate, they have almost every known chocolate brand in the form of ice cream, sometimes it even surpasses the original in terms of taste and flavor, whenever I go I feel like a little kid in a candy store



















and here is one of the new flavors, "Ringo Biscotto", Yum










Ahh, I'm tellin' ya guys, it's so so good.


----------



## soupandbananas

Wow! Mine sounds so boring compared to everyone else, but I love the presidents choice 70% cocoa chocolate bar. I also like semisweet chocolate chips that are frozen.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Abdo said:



a follow up to my previews post, here is a couple more pictures of the italian ice cream shop I talked about

Ahh, I'm tellin' ya guys, it's so so good.

Click to expand...

Abdo --

Posting those pictures was just plain :evil: devilish!

I love ICE CREAM better than just about any other food in the world!!

Seeing those pictures and not being able to sample any of those delectable flavors was tantamount to torture. out:*


----------



## Kate C

Then I had better not tell you Deb that for dessert yesterday I had Choc Mint and Mango Peach Gelato. It was so yummy.


----------



## StarlingWings

RavensGryf said:


> Wow guys! I just found this thread.. I couldn't find a "drooling" emoticon :laughing2:
> 
> It's interesting reading all the replies! I can't say I'm a connoisseur of chocolate, and I 'usually' eat pretty clean so I don't eat it often, but my go-to's would be Dove (both dark or milk), Snickers, Reese's peanut butter cups. Of course the higher end chocolates don't disappoint either. I like dark, but not super dark.


I know, this just sort of exploded into a chocolate lover's self-help post  
Sounds like some pretty good choices, Julie!



Abdo said:


> a follow up to my previews post, here is a couple more pictures of the italian ice cream shop I talked about, which is another way for me to consume chocolate, they have almost every known chocolate brand in the form of ice cream, sometimes it even surpasses the original in terms of taste and flavor, whenever I go I feel like a little kid in a candy store
> 
> and here is one of the new flavors, "Ringo Biscotto", Yum
> Ahh, I'm tellin' ya guys, it's so so good.


This absolutely not okay. 
I agree with Deb that ice cream is one of my most favorite things ever! Seeing these wonderful ice cream flavors was a treat for sure 


soupandbananas said:


> Wow! Mine sounds so boring compared to everyone else, but I love the presidents choice 70% cocoa chocolate bar. I also like semisweet chocolate chips that are frozen.


Mmm, sounds good! Frozen chocolate is a secret addiction of mine! I don't know why it's so good :dunno:



FaeryBee said:


> *
> Star
> 
> Do you have "Target" stores near where you live?
> 
> The ones here in Virginia have the Godiva Milk Chocolate Caramel Supreme darlings right up in the candy area by the check-outs just for my personal convenience! *


I do  I guess I've just never looked! I'd better do that  


Kate C said:


> Then I had better not tell you Deb that for dessert yesterday I had Choc Mint and Mango Peach Gelato. It was so yummy.


Mmm, Kate, that sounds delicious! Chocolate mint has to be a favorite flavour of mine for certain


----------



## RavensGryf

Abdo wow  I'm on my way to Libya right now and headed straight for that Italian ice cream store!!! It looks heavenly, it almost made me forget that dairy products don't agree with me .


----------

